# KYB Dressage



## Young_Dressage

Tell me what you think of these horses in training with KYb Dressage please.

This is Angelo, the ringmaster who teaches you everything

http://www.kybdressage.com/video/sale_Angelo.html

Her is Liberty, the twelve year old god of dressage

http://www.kybdressage.com/video/stallion_Liberty.html

Then there is Bentley, the most talented horse Kassie Barteau(Young Rider Champion) has ever rode

http://www.kybdressage.com/video/sale_Bentley.html

Then here is Tjella, Edel Ots talented Friesien stallion

http://www.kybdressage.com/video/stallion_Tjella.html


----------



## mayfieldk

The lady who rides them has got a loooot of upper body movement going on. :? And a lot of them have the classic, 'high front end, high hind end, hollow back' look that is winning in dressage.
That being said... I like the school horse because he looks like a sweetheart. XD


----------



## Sara

Tjella is not the most athletic Friesian I've seen...but I really love his video, especially the music. Had fun watching all the vids on the site, thanks for sharing


----------



## Magic

all awesome horses  

loved bentley and angelo


there horses for sale are AWESOME!


----------

